# Tivo recordings to DVD



## supersystem (Mar 1, 2008)

Hello all. I originally wanted to put my TIVO recordings on my PC. After finding out how much labor was involved with hacking and potentially ruining my TIVO (hard drive) Ill pass. With a DVD recorder can I record my shows to a DVD from my TIVO box? If so, which DVD recorders are of good quality to do this with? All help is appreciated, thanks.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Its the same thing as recording Tivo to VCR. It doesn't know the difference.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Transfering/copying shows to the PC does not involve hacking (unless you are using the old Series 1, which does not have networking).


----------



## Geomatix (Apr 19, 2008)

All, you need is Tivo Desktop and a running PC to transfer videos back and forth. You can use the free version. The Plus (paid) version allows you to transfer videos to handhelds etc and I think it is also required to use the new web videos feature.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

Geomatix said:


> All, you need is Tivo Desktop and a running PC to transfer videos back and forth. You can use the free version. The Plus (paid) version allows you to transfer videos to handhelds etc and I think it is also required to use the new web videos feature.


You're assuming he isn't running a directivo.

No TivoToGo on an unhacked dtivo.


----------



## supersystem (Mar 1, 2008)

Geomatix said:


> All, you need is Tivo Desktop and a running PC to transfer videos back and forth. You can use the free version. The Plus (paid) version allows you to transfer videos to handhelds etc and I think it is also required to use the new web videos feature.





BTUx9 said:


> You're assuming he isn't running a directivo.
> 
> No TivoToGo on an unhacked dtivo.


Yeah, unfortunately I have a DTivo Its an older model that doesn't work with Tivo to go. So it sounds like I will be able to record to a DVD recorder. Does anyone know if I can pause the recording process on a DVD recorder in order to fast forward through commercials and continue to record again?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

That depends on the DVD recorder unit you buy, if they do support that at all.


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

Note recording from a DirecTivo to a DVD using the composite/S-Video ports occurs in real-time ie. a 1 hour show will take 1 hour to move to DVD. However if you apply the Tivo Zipper, it's MUCH quicker - about 12 minutes.


----------



## supersystem (Mar 1, 2008)

ForrestB said:


> Note recording from a DirecTivo to a DVD using the composite/S-Video ports occurs in real-time ie. a 1 hour show will take 1 hour to move to DVD. However if you apply the Tivo Zipper, it's MUCH quicker - about 12 minutes.


Do you know what DVD recorder will do what I want it to do? Pause recordings and continue recording after I fast forward through commercials.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Any will do that since you would pause the DVD recorder and then fast forward through the commercials then hit resume on the dvd recorder. Now there are some out there that have hard drives in them that you record to that and then edit it.


----------



## supersystem (Mar 1, 2008)

ttodd1 said:


> Any will do that since you would pause the DVD recorder and then fast forward through the commercials then hit resume on the dvd recorder. Now there are some out there that have hard drives in them that you record to that and then edit it.


thank you


----------



## erj-drvr (May 16, 2008)

Geomatix said:


> All, you need is Tivo Desktop and a running PC to transfer videos back and forth. You can use the free version. The Plus (paid) version allows you to transfer videos to handhelds etc and I think it is also required to use the new web videos feature.


My problem is that I am newbee, next my cable company Insight (now Comcast) has copy protection on All digital channels so I can not transfer any of the recordings via Tivo Desktop. Do I have any options? I just want to back up the recordings for my personal usethats it!!


----------



## erj-drvr (May 16, 2008)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Its the same thing as recording Tivo to VCR. It doesn't know the difference.


I want to retain the HD format and Blue-Ray burners are starting to hit the market and when prices come down I intend on buying one, but the Tivo HD only has an HDMI out correct? So a BD burner will not be able to record HD format from the Tivo HD box right?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

There is nothing you can do for existing protected recordings, except an analog copy, which would be SD (for now). You can try and convince the provider to change their policy for non-premium cable channels, for future recordings when their changed policy reaches the headend settings.

All HD TiVo models have component output. 

If a BD recorder has HDMI i it can use that, but copy restrictions will be honored.


----------



## erj-drvr (May 16, 2008)

classicsat said:


> If a BD recorder has HDMI i it can use that, but copy restrictions will be honored.


Are these rights at the HDMI port preventing a back up copy once event or passed on to the newly burned disc so like a retail disk it can not be copied?

Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Consumer burners will likely not be able to "copy protect" a disc, much like consumer SD DVD recorders and computer DVD burners do no.

It will likely be the HDMI host (TiVo) encrypting or locking out the signal, preventing the recording from accessing it at all.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

erj-drvr said:


> I want to retain the HD format and Blue-Ray burners are starting to hit the market and when prices come down I intend on buying one, but the Tivo HD only has an HDMI out correct? So a BD burner will not be able to record HD format from the Tivo HD box right?


The THD have composite (yellow/white/red), S-Video, Component (green/blue/red) and HDMI outputs.


----------



## artist99 (Jun 20, 2007)

i have comcast in seattle. i have a tivo HD and transfer the files to my computer through a network cable.

however, i can't figure out how to make a high quality DVD. i got roxio as tivo told me to. it seems that i have to actually burn the file to dvd to do the conversion properly.

unfortunately, the quality of the DVD is not the same as the HD recording. does anyone know how to get the same quality on a DVD?

Also, how would i edit a tivo file, or does that have to be doen with the file after it is converted?

TIA


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Find TiVo Decoder... It converts it to .mpeg and most dvd players will play .mpeg.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

standard DVD is only SD resolution, not HD, so you can't get a DVD to look as good as the HD source.


----------

